# Suicide Bunny 0mg



## Misterty (8/9/15)

Hi all

I have been searching for a while for 0mg from the Suicide Bunny brand.

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on some?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/9/15)

@KieranD do you have any left?

I am about to do an order with them I can maybe get you a few bottles, send me a PM. WE dont bring the 0's in as we do not sell alot of 0mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/9/15)

Hi @Misterty 
Welcome to the forum
I have moved this thread to the "who has stock" forum so vendors can reply directly if they choose to

When you get a chance, please introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-268#post-269919

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (8/9/15)

@Stroodlepuff unfort not. Just odds and ends 12mg and 18mg left


----------



## Lim (9/9/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @KieranD do you have any left?
> 
> I am about to do an order with them I can maybe get you a few bottles, send me a PM. WE dont bring the 0's in as we do not sell alot of 0mg


@Stroodlepuff when are you ordering? can I tag along and order some ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/9/15)

Lim said:


> @Stroodlepuff when are you ordering? can I tag along and order some ?



I put the order in this morning, I can still change it though, just send me a PM


----------

